# Working German Shepherd Male For Adoption



## Michael Kennedy (Apr 20, 2008)

9 month old male german shepherd puppy for adoption. A friend of mine has turned the dog over to me because of his lack of ability to live with the dog. He is a high drive male that has great ball, food, and prey drive. He is social with people. Good with non-dominate dogs. He has been kennel dog, but settles in the house if given something to chew. If interested you would need to send a private message. He is sable and is going to be a big beautiful dog. He would be best fitted into a working home. You would need to pay for shipping. Thanks for taking a look. 

Mike


----------



## Michael Kennedy (Apr 20, 2008)

The dog has been placed into a great working home. Thanks to all of you that reply to the post. 

Mike


----------



## Tom Tangalos (9 mo ago)

Hi I have 17 week sable male gsd that I need to rehome. I am in Oak Park Illinois. He is resource guarding. I have had him since 8 weeks old. I can't train him like I would prefer to do. He is up to date with all of his shots and is a great dog. I think he would be better off with someone more experienced. Please help and contact me. Thank you.


----------

